# Installer tools für java als freeware



## MistKäfer (16. Mrz 2008)

:lol: 

Hallo,

ich suche ein Programm das möglichst nahe an die Features von install4j http://www.ej-technologies.com/products/install4j/features.html

rankommt und keine 500 euro kostet... sondern freeware ist.

Habt Ihr mir da einen Geheimtipp?

Also am meisten lege ich Wert darauf:

1. eine .exe bekomme (programm bzw. die Benutzer haben zu 99 % Windows)
2. eine installer routine
3. das neueste Java RE nachlädt falls nicht vorhanden oder zu alt
4. ein Icon für die .exe Datei einbinden kann


----------



## user 987 (16. Mrz 2008)

Das was ein 500€ Programm kann, bekommst du wahrscheinlich nicht alles für umsonst, aber kannst dir ja mal installjammer und inno setup anschauen.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mrz 2008)

user 987 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das was ein 500€ Programm kann, bekommst du wahrscheinlich nicht alles für umsonst


Die Argumentation kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Siehe Linux <-> Windows OpenOffice.org <-> MS Office ...
NSIS kannst du dir auch mal ansehen, generell würde ich aber Webstart bevorzugen. Desktop Vernüpfungen, Startmenüeintrag, Icon, JRE Update, Programmupdate, all das macht Webstart schon.


----------



## user 987 (16. Mrz 2008)

1.


> Das was ein 500€ Programm kann, bekommst du *wahrscheinlich *nicht alles für umsonst



2. Und bei
Photoshop <-> GIMP?
Maya <-> Blender?
...
gibts schon Unterschiede.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mrz 2008)

OT:
Mit Ausnahme der Druckvorstufe ist Gimp ebenbürtig. Maya, Blender kann ich nichts zu Beitragen, aber wie man am Beispiel von OpenOffice, Firefox, Eclipse und vielen anderen sieht, funktionert das Spiel auch andersrum.
Die Aussage das etwas kostenlos erhältliches per se schlechter sein soll als ein kommerzielles Pendant ist einfach antiquiert, nur darauf will ich hinaus.


----------



## Atomic92 (17. Mrz 2008)

Hi.
ein Programm, wie du es suchst kann ich dir leiden nicht bietet.
Du kannst ja deinen Java-Code in C++ Code übersetzen lassen.
Ich denke aber, das dies zu manch einer Komplikation führen wird.
Versuchs doch einfach mal mit:
http://filehippo.com/download_inno_setup/
oder mit:
http://filehippo.com/download_nsis/

Dies sind zwar Tools um normale Instaler zu machen, sind aber eigentlich gut.
Ich selbst habe bis jetzt nur mit Inno-Setup gearbeitet.
Damit kannst du eigentlich ganz komfortable Setups machen.
Wenn du die Scriptsprache von Inno-Setup beherrschst geht das noch besser.
Ich weiß zwar nicht, was man mit dieser "Sprache" alles machen kann.
Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, das man auch einbauen kann, das man auf die Sun Site umgeleitet wird.
Das wäre doch ziemlich vorteilhaft.

Hier ist auch noch ein Tutorial zu Inno-Setup:
http://www.delphi-treff.de/tutorials/tools-tutorials/win32/einfuehrung-in-inno-setup/
Ich hab mir das auch schonmal angeschaut und ist meiner Ansicht eins der besten Tuts für Einsteieger.
Wenn du mal speziell für Tuts für Inno-Setup googlest, wirst du auch überall zu Delphi-Treff umgeleitet.
Viel Spaß dabei

Um das Problem mit der .exe-Datei zu lösen, würde ich an deiner Stelle eines der zahlreichen Programme nehmen, welche eine .exe-Datei erstellen, welche nachher die .jar-Datei ausführt.
Oder du suchst einfach mal nach einer Software, die für dich aus einer .jar-Datei direkt eine .exe erstellt.
Bei google habe ich dazu viele gefunden.

Ich hoffe, das ich dir weiter helfen konnte.
MFG
Atomic92


----------

